# Z7 extreme reviews



## ETK (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that has shot the z7 extreme enough to give me a honest opinion about it. I am thinking of trading my switchback xt in on one or selling it straight out. Thanks to anyone for their input.


----------



## desperadoteam (Feb 7, 2011)

Also try the Elite Pulse. I shot both a few times last Saturday at a shop and ordered the Pulse. The Z7 was real nice but i liked the let off and feel of the Pulse better. Also had a solid wall too.


----------



## mefferd84 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love my extreme. I have always shot hoyts until I shot this one. smooth, fast and no vibration at all. Its a very sweet bow.


----------



## ETK (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I was hoping there would be a few more Extreme owners.


----------



## clark22 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love mine alot,love it so much I shoot it almost every day.solid bow and very very quite


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely love mine. Traded my Z7 back in for the Extreme before Christmas and have noticed a more forgiving bow as compared to the Z7...enough difference that this amateur noticed it. It also chronographed slightly faster than my Z7, even though the specs show it to be 2, or so, fps slower...not the case. Accuracy?Yep...I shoot it much better, however I understand that is a personal observation.

I feel it is a legitimate upgrade from the Z7 and worth looking into.


----------



## crawdad24 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you like the your switchback XT - you will LOVE the Z7 XTREME.  No doubt about it.  Both short axle to axle bows.  Basically the same brace height but your gonna gain 15 fps in an even better feeling bow.


----------



## marlboro (Feb 9, 2011)

I just picked mine up last weekend.  She paper tuned in one shot.  Not one shot then adjust, but first shot bullet hole.  First time that's ever happened.  I've have owned hoyt, bowtech, diamond, and most recently a Drenalin and the Z7X outshoots them all by a good bit.  I really do love the bow and think you should try shooting one.  It's completely dead in your hand.


----------



## deacon13 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the xtreme and xtreme tactical. I love the bows! I had the Reezen and z7 but these 2 xtremes are heads and shoulders above both. Dead silent, more accurate and faster than z7. Its basically a smaller faster switchback. You wont be disappointed but I would definitely shoot them before selling the switchback.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 11, 2011)

The only person who can give you an honest opinion is yourself.

Go shoot it and see for yourself.


----------



## Kevo35 (Feb 11, 2011)

Went and shot both the Z7 and the extreme and walked out with the extreme this bow is dead in your hand real smooth and very forgiving I shoot it every day i had a reezen before this one and the diffrence is like night and day


----------



## bdillard (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a original z7 and I have owned it for 2.5 yrs. Best bow I have ever owned. But the people saying that the extreme is more dead in the hand are dead wrong in my opinion. I'm just sayin
O


----------



## C Cape (Mar 2, 2011)

Go see Doug @ Bayne's in Milledgeville.  He's got a Z7 Extreme and Z7 there to shoot and can get you setup!


----------



## jamie1231 (Mar 2, 2011)

i will tell you this and its just my opinion...i am new to bow shootin...i bought a PSE Stinger and the more i shot it the more i hated it...so i went to the shop monday...i shot a Dxt, Drenline, Z7, Z7 Xtreme and an older Switchback...i walked out with the Z7 Xtreme and i love that bow...deathly quiet, smooth shootin and no vibration...and after only 3 days of shootin it i trimmed fletchings off an arrow earlier today shootin broadheads


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 10, 2011)

who has the best price on an extreme?


----------



## jamie1231 (Mar 10, 2011)

i know that Solo Archery in Albany has em for around 760


----------



## crazyjigr (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Reeves in clayton and they are very nice folks.


----------



## BigCats (Mar 11, 2011)

bout 750


----------



## Hawire (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had mine since January. Just finally got it put together like I want it. I've got it set at 64#, with a QAD rest, TRU ball Axcel sight, K Tech stabilizer, 3 arrow mathews quiver, shooting Easton Full Metal Jacket shafts weighing 429 grains. This bow is a very accurate, and forgiving bow. If you are on the fence about this one because of the short ATA don't be. Unless Mathews comes out with something thats ALOT better than this one, then I'll be shooting it for a few years.


----------



## Lane_H (Mar 11, 2011)

Just picked mine up at Baynes and couldnt be happier.
50-60lbs, 27.5 dl, and 348 grain arrow = 278fps


----------



## Capt Billy (Mar 12, 2011)

They look like a waffle iron but are good shooting bows. I sell them all and the Z7 guys are liking it over the extreme hands down. These are guys who have had them all and the switch back and the Z7 are there favorites so far rom Mathews. The Evo from PSE is converting alot of shooters though. Smokes everything in speed and is the nicest shooting bow everyone has touched. This is the word from about 160 shooters a month in my pro shop, not my opinion. Just passing along the honest truth


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 12, 2011)

Yall should know how It Is by now. Every year all the new "bigger and badder" bows come out and everyones got to have one. I have never shot the Z7 or the Z7 Extreme, but from what I can see the only diffrence Is alittle shorter A2A and alitte more BH. Let off Is the same, weight Is only .2oz. diffrence, and speeds are only 3fps diffrent.

Im all for getting a new bow, but thats only IF something was to jump out at me! All these fellas tradeing In there Z7s for the Z7 Extremes? I just dont see why? Remeber I have never shot either bow, but spec wise I dont see how It can be "so much better".


----------



## Hawire (Mar 12, 2011)

I upgraded from a Reezen. If I had the Z7 I might not of switched either. Both are great bows, I shot both. But the Extreme chose me.


----------

